
Grey or Gray: What’s the Difference? - tango24
https://writingexplained.org/grey-or-gray-difference
======
zzo38computer
Agreed; this is mainly what I have done. "Gray" is American and "grey" is
English, although a proper name or title will use the specific form that it
uses. I forgot about the scientific measurement "gray", although that is a
good point too.

Although it mentions audience, also note that many things have international
audience (such as documentation for protocols).

There is one further consideration though. I generally will use American
spellings in computer codes (and Italian for musical notation). I am Canadian
though, so I might write a program and the documentation might say, for
example, "the COLOR command changes the colour of..."

